# Bob



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

Wheres Bob gone?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe he's eloped with Wendy?


----------



## MGL (Nov 18, 2012)

He's obviously just taking it 'v-easy' at the moment!!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 18, 2012)

MGL said:



			He's obviously just taking it 'v-easy' at the moment!!
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 18, 2012)

He's sulking... back soon probably :cheers:


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 18, 2012)

A well earned holiday?


----------



## Captainron (Nov 18, 2012)

Renewing your free bus pass obviously takes time.....


----------



## thecraw (Nov 18, 2012)

The amount of crap and crap moderating on here now its no surprise that people are leaving in droves. Bob and Smithy, both part of the old hardcore are reduced to bystanders now.

You can't have a bit of banter or humour anymore without some tit complaining about something or trolling the whole thread.


----------



## Val (Nov 18, 2012)

Craw, you can't use the word tit ffs


----------



## One Planer (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Craw, you can't use the word tit ffs
		
Click to expand...

He's right though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 18, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Craw, you can't use the word tit ffs
		
Click to expand...

Why not? It's a type of mouse    


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tit?s=t


----------



## Bucket92 (Nov 18, 2012)

Agree with you there Craw. This forum should be about golf lovers sharing stories and giving and receiving advice, not about abusing people, or discriminating them because they have a higher handicap than you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 19, 2012)

Bob as we know is a PGA teaching professional, therefore an expert in his field.
He knows more about this game than almost everybody on this forum.

I think he has got cheesed off by certain people always questioning the FREE help and advice he willingly gives out.

I fully understand the concept of banter, but the continual sniping is very wearing

When/if Uncle Bob comes back, some of us need to keep our thoughts to ourselves

Fragger


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 19, 2012)

do you think with the current trend for the backlash over forums and other social media the powers that be are running scared,i have been called a racist by the mediator about a joke i posted but heard a comic on tv tell an almost identical joke to fits of laughter,BOB is one of the old guard and his contributions are funny and informative and best of all the guy can take a joke,but we do seem to have some that cant see the sarcastic views posted and get very uptight,i have always looked upon this site as an extension of the clubhouse bar,we have banter about everything with golf being the only common denominator amongst us all,some disapprove of some subjects and some others but it wouldn't be the same forum if everyone agreed with everything.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			do you think with the current trend for the backlash over forums and other social media the powers that be are running scared
		
Click to expand...

Only the mods will know if they have been given special instruction. What we should do as users is treat each other with respect, when you know someone's face (even if through only one quick chat at a forum meet) banter is far easier to recognise.

What I am saying is banter yes, with those you know but those who you are not familiar with, treat with respect until you know them more. Everyone has at some time had some stick on here but when you know the gents well it brings a smile to your face. If I did not it probably would make you pretty irate!

So treat everyone with some respect, don't hold grudges too long and take a little banter with a pinch of salt (or sugar depending on your tastes).


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			do you think with the current trend for the backlash over forums and other social media the powers that be are running scared,i have been called a racist by the mediator about a joke i posted but heard a comic on tv tell an almost identical joke to fits of laughter,BOB is one of the old guard and his contributions are funny and informative and best of all the guy can take a joke,but we do seem to have some that cant see the sarcastic views posted and get very uptight,i have always looked upon this site as an extension of the clubhouse bar,we have banter about everything with golf being the only common denominator amongst us all,some disapprove of some subjects and some others but it wouldn't be the same forum if everyone agreed with everything.
		
Click to expand...


There's a lot of truth in what you say. We now have to be ultra PC, and every jokey comment is twisted to be a racist comment or someone posts their objection, taking seriously, an obvious pee take or comedy piece. There is a place for factual discussion but personally I come one here for all types of postings and get fed up when the PC brigade start disecting the discussions, or maybe it is that they just dont "get it"


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 19, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bob as we know is a PGA teaching professional, therefore an expert in his field.
He knows more about this game than almost everybody on this forum.

I think he has got cheesed off by certain people always questioning the FREE help and advice he willingly gives out.

I fully understand the concept of banter, but the continual sniping is very wearing

When/if Uncle Bob comes back, some of us need to keep our thoughts to ourselves

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

+1 Having different opinions is fine and this game has a wealth of coaches who will teach differently BUT it got to the point when he seemed to be questioned on anything he contributed which is sad. I miss him.


----------



## Whee (Nov 19, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			+1 Having different opinions is fine and this game has a wealth of coaches who will teach differently BUT it got to the point when he seemed to be questioned on anything he contributed which is sad. I miss him.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. I read more than I post, but over the last couple of months, every thread that Bob had posted a view on he was picked apart by one member or another. No need for it. I hope Bob chooses to come back, the majority of us still value his opinion and guidance highly.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 19, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The amount of crap and crap moderating on here now its no surprise that people are leaving in droves. Bob and Smithy, both part of the old hardcore are reduced to bystanders now.

You can't have a bit of banter or humour anymore without some tit complaining about something or trolling the whole thread.
		
Click to expand...

[banter] Try that humour thing sometime and we'll let you know if you get it right. 

But if you feel you need to leave too, or withdraw to the sidelines, farewell! [/banter]


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			+1 Having different opinions is fine and this game has a wealth of coaches who will teach differently BUT it got to the point when he seemed to be questioned on anything he contributed which is sad. I miss him.
		
Click to expand...

+1,  always got good solid advice offered if you wanted to take it up,  it was up to you .. he didnt say he was going (did he?)  so hopefuly not the case ..

 Bob if you were thinking of it and are lurking the apreciative ones on here far out weigh the non apreciative ones ,& just so ya know  your help is always welcomed & apreciated .. Ta


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 19, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			+1,  always got good solid advice offered if you wanted to take it up,  it was up to you .. he didnt say he was going (did he?)  so hopefuly not the case ..

 Bob if you were thinking of it and are lurking the apreciative ones on here far out weigh the non apreciative ones ,& just so ya know  your help is always welcomed & apreciated .. Ta
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree. Come back Bob.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 19, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			+1 Having different opinions is fine and this game has a wealth of coaches who will teach differently BUT it got to the point when he seemed to be questioned on anything he contributed which is sad. I miss him.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity I've looked back through the last months worth of Bob's postings and it quite sad to see how much he's been picked apart. The guy has a wealth of knowledge and the ability to get it across in a simple, easy to understand, way. 

And the most important thing; he's been taught to teach, unlike some who are well intentioned but... Would you call in a plumber if you wanted your house rewiring?


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 19, 2012)

He's one of the very few people on here who can actually be called an expert without reproach.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 19, 2012)

deanobillquay said:



			He's one of the very few people on here who can actually be called an expert without reproach.
		
Click to expand...

Actually at the moment he is THE only person.

Many who think they are though.

I am 100% with Hobbit,would you call a plumber to re-wire your house? It appears some,and one in particular,would.

I for one hope he hasn't left the building.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 19, 2012)

I must have missed all this, but why has Bob been getting questioned? 
As many have pointed out he is fully qualified to be and to be called an expert and his advice has always been simple, effective and high quality. 
I did notice I hadn't seen him post but thought he was off having a well deserved holiday for all the unpaid hours he puts in helping us lot.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 19, 2012)

Dodger said:



			would you call a plumber to re-wire your house? It appears some,and one in particular,would.
		
Click to expand...

Me? 

Bob can post whatever he likes, it's fine by me, it always has been, it's the nature of an online forum, problem is he seemed to want to pick HIS OWN fight with every post... and then when the other person put their argument forward he'd threaten to leave. If he want's a break then good for him. I'm not just talking about myself he seemed to be confronted by anything that Socket, Foxy and many others post too.

I can barely post a thing on the forum without it being ridiculed or questioned by someone, I'm used to it though, it's just one of those things and I can cope because i'm prepared to justify every one of my posts.




Dodger said:



			Actually at the moment he is THE only person.
		
Click to expand...

SamQuirkePGA is a PGA professional instructor.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

JustOne said:



			, problem is he seemed to want to pick HIS OWN fight with every post... and then when the other person put their argument forward he'd threaten to leave..



.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking totaly from a personal point of view i definatly have NEVER seen or read  Bob EVER trying to pick a fight .. and i mean ever ..  
Thats just my observation , its not my place to defend Bob or anyone else on here , i dont know Bob , I dont know anything about Bob ,  never met the guy but ALWAYS found him friendly helpful and courtious to anyone tha has posted a question or query .. 

 Mind you , one thing i did notice over my time on here, is how many people never bothered to say Thank You to him . but still for no reward the advice & help flowed .. 


Anyhow as with every thing else , thats just my opinion ,


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 19, 2012)

I owe that man quite a bit, I fully intend to get a short game lesson with him one day. Its just a bit tricky living so far away but as my move to Cambridge is imminent I think an hour or so up the road for a full session with the old gent is more than worth it! Also I can get that round in with the prodigal son of bobs from belton park


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 19, 2012)

Its a forum, a melting pot of ideas, its the nature of the beast that we knock heads. Never been on any type of forum where it did not happen from overclocking computers to games to sports.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 19, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bob as we know is a PGA teaching professional, therefore an expert in his field.
He knows more about this game than almost everybody on this forum.

*I think he has got cheesed off by certain people always questioning the FREE help and advice he willingly gives out.*

I fully understand the concept of banter, but the continual sniping is very wearing

When/if Uncle Bob comes back, some of us need to keep our thoughts to ourselves

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Questioning the advice you're given is a healthy part of learning.  I can't see why someone should take anything as gospel whether they're told by an expert or not.

Recently he added to a post I made.  I asked another question in response to his advice and he never elaborated.  I would have preferred him to clarify his statements rather than be expected to shut up and do as I'm told.



Hobbit said:



			Out of curiosity I've looked back through the last months worth of Bob's postings and it quite sad to see how much he's been picked apart. The guy has a wealth of knowledge and the ability to get it across in a simple, easy to understand, way.

And the most important thing; he's been taught to teach, unlike some who are well intentioned but... *Would you call in a plumber if you wanted your house rewiring?*

Click to expand...

[sarcasm] Actually, plumbers can be qualified to do some amount of wiring.  Depends what you need done. [/sarcasm]

All in all you can never have enough expertise shared.  But don't act like a nancy if someone questions the logic.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

Dorian said:



			All in all you can never have enough expertise shared.


  But don't act like a nancy if someone questions the logic.
		
Click to expand...

No offence what so ever meant here so please dont think there is , and i apreciate you are giving your opinion as you see it so that is respected ,

Totaly agree on the expertise shared bit ..
 but on the second bit ,    do you not think it may be a hasty assumption/statement  after 1 month ? ?


----------



## chris661 (Nov 19, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			but on the second bit ,    do you not think it may be a hasty assumption/statement  after 1 month ? ?
		
Click to expand...

Why? Would it be ok to say similar if he had been here 3 months or 6 months or a year?


----------



## Dorian (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, maybe my wording was a bit harsh.  What was meant by that was: don't get too emotional if someone questions your advice.  Maybe they haven't understood the point or have convinced themselves of the validity of contradictory 'expertise'.

I'll try to reign the phrasing in next time.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 19, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Speaking totaly from a personal point of view i definatly have NEVER seen or read  Bob EVER trying to pick a fight .. and i mean ever ..  
Thats just my observation , its not my place to defend Bob or anyone else on here , i dont know Bob , I dont know anything about Bob ,  never met the guy but ALWAYS found him friendly helpful and courtious to anyone tha has posted a question or query .. 

 Mind you , one thing i did notice over my time on here, is how many people never bothered to say Thank You to him . but still for no reward the advice & help flowed .. 

This.

I'm more of a reader than a poster, but in the few years I've been on here I've only ever seen the guy trying to help people with their game.
I've never seen him pick a fight or go looking for one. If he thought he could help he would. If he thought someone was talking crap he'd step in,In a non obtrusive manner, but he never went looking to pick a fight.
Reading between the lines I think he was also constantly helping more than a few on here Via PM.

He's contributed a huge amount to the forum over the years, and this place will be a much poorer place without him if he decides not to come back.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Why? Would it be ok to say similar if he had been here 3 months or 6 months or a year?
		
Click to expand...

not defo not ok to say it IMO , but if he was longer on  he would have more insight to Bob & the help Bob has given over a longer period of time to pass judgement on it , thats what i was trying to get across


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 19, 2012)

Dorian said:



			Ok, maybe my wording was a bit harsh.  What was meant by that was: don't get too emotional if someone questions your advice.  Maybe they haven't understood the point or have convinced themselves of the validity of contradictory 'expertise'.

I'll try to reign the phrasing in next time.
		
Click to expand...

No bother mate , i wast having a go or anything ,


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 19, 2012)

First off.... Bob is a really nice bloke, he lives just up the road from me and I have had the pleasure of his company on the course. If you had met Bob you would realise that he is not the type of bloke to pick an argument face to face or sat behind his PC. 

At times people have questioned his advice which I do not see a problem with, but it is the manner in which it is done. I have noticed that he is being questioned in a way that questions his knowledge as a PGA Pro. I will always ask questions when given advice as I want to have an understanding of what I am being told, but I would not question that persons expertise. I have questioned what people have been saying on here, just ask James. I questioned everything he was saying about new ball flight laws, but it was only as I did not understand it, which thanks to him I do now.

People have made some good points on here regarding what you are saying and how you are saying it. This is not your normal Internet forum as people do meet face to face on a regular basis so it is not just internet friends, they actually do go out and play.

Back to Bob though he gives out plenty of free advice on a regular basis. Last he played at my place he was giving free advice to my mate on the course and his advice was fantastic. After hitting a few bad tee shots he told my mate to just change one thing, then after he was smashing his drives down the middle, that is no coincidence this man knows what he is talking about.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 19, 2012)

top bloke, gives up his time for nothing, well apart from punting a few v-easy's  I can understand why he has taken a sabatical as recently he was being (or so it seemed) criticised just for the sake of it. It wasn;t just a case of questioning his advice it was almost to the point of trying to ridicule it!

Hopefully he is just on holiday or something and will return soon :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 19, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			top bloke, gives up his time for nothing, well apart from punting a few v-easy's  I can understand why he has taken a sabatical as recently he was being (or so it seemed) criticised just for the sake of it. It wasn;t just a case of questioning his advice it was almost to the point of trying to ridicule it!

Hopefully he is just on holiday or something and will return soon :thup:
		
Click to expand...

NOthing wrong with peddling his V-easy. I am one of the biggest fans of it. I am with you though Gibbo on the fact that he was just getting criticised for the sake of it at times. People would argue with what he said for the sake of it as they did not state why they thought he was wrong, or if they did they spoke a right load of old crap.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 19, 2012)

Golf is full of smarty pants, always has been.

I used to coach many moons ago and if a pupil questioned what I was telling them to do I would welcome this. It generally meant that they had not fully understood what I was saying.
Like everything it is not what you say/type it is the way you say/type it.

Many golfers flounder around looking for the next 'fix' from the golfing gods.
They could have the best coach in the world and after two bad shots will run along to the next 'flavour of the month'.

Bob was very wise and generous both in his advice and the way he gave it to the forum.
A few 'smarty pants' [why do they always have high handicaps] seem to have spoiled it for the vast majority on this forum.

Please do not make the mistake that all PGA pro's are experts.
Llike most professions there is a share of chancers and carpetbaggers only too willing to part a fool from his/her money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2012)

Shame if Bob has gone away. He is a top bloke and a source of great knowledge who has given his time and advice regularly and unquestionably. He has had to deal with a lot of crap and while I can understand people questioning him the tone on some threads has been very poor. Come back soon old man. Without you and Smiffy the old guard are going too fast


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 20, 2012)

I have had the pleasure of playing with Bob on numerous occasions. Forest Pines, Blackmoor, Woburn to name but a few. A nicer guy you couldn't wish to meet. Normally, playing with a pro would make you a little nervous. I mean, why would I want to inflict my swing on somebody who has proved their worth???
Bob puts you at your ease. He will watch you during your game and will offer suggestions if asked. He won't try to put you right unless you ask him to. If he sees something wrong with your swing he will tell you..but not until he has won the match! One of the most enjoyable games I have ever had was around Woburn with him earlier this year. A right old ding dong game over 36 holes that ended up very close. 
I know for a fact that the one thing that really pisses him off is somebody asking for advice and then not saying "thank you" after he has done so.
Common courtesy.
So when he does come back on the site and you ask him for his help, please remember to say thank you after he has given it. It's not much to ask, is it?
But do not take his advice over curtains. His taste in curtains sucks.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. They're appreciated 
I just got fed up arguing so will just lurk in future.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 20, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thanks for the comments. They're appreciated 
I just got fed up arguing so will just lurk in future.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no you won't. 

In all seriousness Bob, there are far more people on here who greatly appreciate every input you make. Whatever decision you make, please remember that. 
Thank you.


----------



## deanobillquay (Nov 20, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Glad to see!

Hopefully you don't have any really abnormal issues with your swing!!

Who knows. 

*S&T may be the answer for you!!

I know a guy who knows a fair bit of the technique. You should talk to him about it*




Click to expand...


Hahaha, absolute class fella!


----------



## brendy (Nov 20, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thanks for the comments. They're appreciated 
I just got fed up arguing so will just lurk in future.
		
Click to expand...

There he is... Thread closed.


----------

